# Myringotomy with PE tube insertion



## stacy (Mar 3, 2014)

I am new with ENT coding and would like alittle help.  My doctor inserted a PE tube along with a myringotomy with aspiration,  would the PE tubes be included in that procedure or can I code seperate.
Also does anyone have any good coding seminars or information that I could attend to for this field.   Thanks


----------



## annamb2 (Mar 10, 2014)

You would use code 69436  which includes the myringotomy and tube if done under general anesthesia.


----------



## stacy (Mar 12, 2014)

Thanks!


----------



## 123095a (Oct 23, 2014)

how would you code those in ICD 10?


----------



## Candice_Fenildo (Oct 27, 2014)

ICD-10CM is Diagnosis coding not procedure coding.


----------



## Amy Pritchett (Oct 28, 2014)

Are you looking for the ICD-10-PCS code for the myringotomy with tube insertion? Do you work in a facility (Inpatient Hospital Setting)? The ICD-10 is to report diagnosis codes, not procedures codes. They are two separate types of reporting systems.


----------



## DrJ (Oct 28, 2014)

Karen Zupko for ENT coding education

Also, make sure to bill correctly if bilateral.


----------

